# Why did I bother getting her groomed???



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Lady and Poppy came back from the groomers yesterday looking beautiful... I took them out this morning and...well, see the 2nd picture....says it all!!!



















GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!:cursing::cursing:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Bless what cutie, and she looks just as cute wet :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

lmao fantastic!

billy is going for his first ever grooming session next week! wish us luck!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao fantastic!
> 
> billy is going for his first ever grooming session next week! wish us luck!


you'll not be able to keep your hands off him afterwards!!! they feel so soft and lovely!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I prefer the second picture  (only joking she looks GORGEOUS in both)

I think they wanted to take Oscar into Doggy Care when i went to the vets today because he was so bedraggled.

He had been playing with his best friend in the park which involves alot of rolling around in the lake and mud.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

The second picture is what a cocker should look like!! They are built to be dirty, wet and stinky!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

JSR said:


> The second picture is what a cocker should look like!! They are built to be dirty, wet and stinky!!! :001_wub:


I am glad you said that now maybe the doggy social won't take Oscar away. I just brushed half the park out of him.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

rainy said:


> I am glad you said that now maybe the doggy social won't take Oscar away. I just brushed half the park out of him.


Oh definately not! You know a cocker has had a good walk when he brings home half a tree in his ears!!!  My poodle cross usually brings enough sand home from our walks to make a new beach!!!:mad2:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I bought one of those glove brush things which I use most days while they are casting and it's amazing the ammount of 'tree' I find in her!! Poppy is fairly short haired so not so much of a bother!

This morning Lady came flying out of the river, through bull reeds and all sorts of pond -plants and it was like looking at a running bush!!! was so funny I was too busy trying now to pee myself to get my camera out!!!

I agree, dogs were born to be muddy and filthy, though I love the way they smell and feel when clean and polished/!!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

lmao , theres nothing happier than a mucky pup 

she's gorgeous in both pics imo


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

She really does have the same expression as Oscar but his ears have got some catching up to do. Is her coat usually straight or was it the grooming because Oscars feathers are more curly


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

rainy said:


> She really does have the same expression as Oscar but his ears have got some catching up to do. Is her coat usually straight or was it the grooming because Oscars feathers are more curly
> 
> View attachment 18214


No, she's curly but the groomer gets it like that, I love it but it doesn't stay long!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She is beautiful - Spaniels are supposed to be mucky


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Fleur said:


> She is beautiful - Spaniels are supposed to be mucky


And doesn't she just know it!!!!!! Wouldn't changer her though!!!!:001_unsure:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww she still looks Gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank You, I wish I could have got a picture of her yesterday, she went straight into a stream an d came out looking like she'd got mixed up in an oil leak!!! yuck!!! I made her go back in firther down to clean off!!!


----------

